# Hanoian



## strongman89 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello friends,

I'm a local here in Hanoi, a Software engineer working in the multinational firm.
I am glad to make friends with you all.

Yo soy un local en Hanoi, trabajo como ingeniero de software.

Nice to meet you- Mucho gusto.


----------



## andygeorge (May 20, 2016)

I also come from Hanoi  đồng hương


----------



## strongman89 (Oct 22, 2015)

andygeorge said:


> I also come from Hanoi  đồng hương


hello,
Nice to see u.
are you a girl ?


----------

